# Off Brand Norestar Anchor Quality



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, so I have heard all about how knockoff anchors are no good. But aside from aesthetics I find it hard to believe that there is that much difference in performance given the near identical design. I am looking for a 35# CQR anchor but the price tag is a little steep for the real McCoy. There is a Norestar I keep seeing for a very good price, one I would like to spend. 

Has anyone had any experience with this anchor? 

Or does anyone have a 35# CQR they would like to sell for a reasonable price? Worth a shot I suppose.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Not to start an anchor war but do you really want a CQR?


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*It's not all just "steel"*

Steel comes in many many (many!) alloys. Then there is labor and the complexity of making the shape. There is a reason that forged anchors are strong. The better anchors have both costlier materials and more costly building processes.

Since anchors are not likely to "wear" out, why not keep a weather eye out for a used quality anchor at a swap meet?

While the CQR has history and reputation on its side, there are other newer designs that seem to place as well or better in tests.

Happy shopping. If it helps any, treat your anchor and ground tackle expenses as an Ultimate Insurance Policy. 

Regards,
LB


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

The newer designs that place as well or better are way out of my price range. I would much prefer to find a used quality one though. Ha yeah I suppose it is the insurance policy.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

An anchor is not the item to save money on. Buy the proper anchor for your boat, not the bargain one.


----------



## Cptken (Apr 23, 2008)

Where you intend to anchor plays a big factor also. Mud? Sand? Grass? Rocks? Coral? If you are going to be anchoring in a specific type of bottom, get an anchor that is made for that bottom. Lots of good anchors at used boat stores, ebay, craigs list, etc from people moving up.


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

mitiempo said:


> An anchor is not the item to save money on. Buy the proper anchor for your boat, not the bargain one.


Ten thousand dollar boat: $400 anchor

Fifty thousand dollar boat: $500 anchor

Hundred thousand dollar boat: $600 anchor

What's the bloody question?

A perfect case of pound wise-penny foolish.

Brian's right, simple... Why the question?


----------



## JollyMon008 (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent question CapnBones! It's questions like these that make people think and provide an opportunity that may reduce the cost of boating, both of which ware honorable and noble untakings 

So, with that said, does anyone have any "first hand knowledge" of the Norestar anchors?


----------



## pft44 (Feb 22, 2012)

JollyMon008 said:


> Excellent question CapnBones! It's questions like these that make people think and provide an opportunity that may reduce the cost of boating, both of which ware honorable and noble untakings
> 
> So, with that said, does anyone have any "first hand knowledge" of the Norestar anchors?


I agree with JollyMon and CapnBones, that it is a good question. This is my first post and attempt to get information at this forum. Unless the responses are constructive (instead of condescending, sarcastic, haughty, etc.) it will be my last attempt and last post here.
If there is a technical data comparison somewhere on these anchors, then I would like to know of it. Also, if anyone has had a negative experience with these Norestar anchors.
thank you


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't. But I do have firsthand knowledge of the original CQR. It was an ok anchor 30 years ago. It is not a great anchor compared to its competition in recent years. If you're desire is to save money why not buy a copy of a better anchor - the Rocna.

The copy is the Manson Supreme. The Manson Supreme: Super High Holding Power

You are trusting it with your boat. It is not an item to skimp on.

Do you really think that a copy at 1/6 of the price is comparable to the original?


----------



## pft44 (Feb 22, 2012)

mitiempo said:


> I don't. But I do have firsthand knowledge of the original CQR. It was an ok anchor 30 years ago. It is not a great anchor compared to its competition in recent years. If you're desire is to save money why not buy a copy of a better anchor - the Rocna.
> 
> The copy is the Manson Supreme. The Manson Supreme: Super High Holding Power
> 
> ...


fyi:

Sailboat Anchors - Rocna Anchor and CQR Anchor

A new anchor test by YACHT magazine!.., Member Ancoralatina
A new anchor test has been published in the July Issue of the German Nautical magazine YACHT. Unfortunately&#8230; in German!.. Just a few notes: - Anchors have been tested in three different sea bottoms: Sand - marl/gravel - Mud. - They have been using a Bavaria 38 sailing boat which is equipped with a Volvo engine D1-30, 20,1 kW / 27,3 hp, not powerful enough to give strong pulls, they have set the upper limit to 250 daN but they say that it is in the range of effort that can be measured with force 5 to 6 wind.. - Two winners with four stars are the Kobra II (198 euros) and the Supreme one ( 387 Euros) - The Rocna achieved only 2 stars for a price of Euros 440&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. - Supreme ; In sand hold up to the limit 250 daN - in marl/gravel hold up to the limit 250 daN and set uncertainly at 150 DaN in Mud Rocna: In sand hold up to the limit 250 daN - doesn't set in marl/gravel - set badly in mud


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

How did the Norestar do in the test?

Or the original CQR?

There is probably a test out there that shows any recognized anchor to be the best in a particular instance. Practical experience from many actual users has shown the Rocna/Manson Supreme design anchor to be one of the best types available, surpassing many of the older gen anchors such as the CQR type. Real use is worth more than any test.

Search Sailnet as this has been covered many times in the past - you will find many posts and threads covering this subject.


----------



## JollyMon008 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, I agree the anchor tests can give varied results depending on who is conducting the test, however I am a fan of the CQR. I used a 60lb CQR on our 41 Morgan for 8 years while crusing from MD to the keys and throughout the Bahamas. I've seen lots of test results, you tube videos, and various sailors comments on the CQR. However, in all my 8 years of cruising and anchoring in many different types of bottoms, If I Set the CQR, IT NEVER DRUG! So if someone wants to tell me that there is a better anchor I don't care. How can you get better than never dragging?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Setting faster. All the time. In a very short distance. And on a tide change re-setting just as fast.

I have a genuine CQR and it will be backup to a Manson Supreme or Rocna.


----------



## JollyMon008 (Apr 24, 2011)

Mitiempo....that is a good point.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Do you really think that a copy at 1/6 of the price is comparable to the original? "
Doesn't that depend on whether the clone guys told their foundry to use cheaper steel? (WEG)

You know, lightweight Danforth skips just like a fishing lure behind a sailboat moving at any reasonable speed.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

hellosailor said:


> "Do you really think that a copy at 1/6 of the price is comparable to the original? "
> Doesn't that depend on whether the clone guys told their foundry to use cheaper steel? (WEG)
> 
> You know, lightweight Danforth skips just like a fishing lure behind a sailboat moving at any reasonable speed.


A lot of expensive stuff with a high reputation is only expensive because they can get away with charging high prices. This is especially the case for items that have come off of patent protection.

While the patent was in place, they were the only game in town and could charge pretty much what they wanted. Afterwards, the attitude of "how do you know if its quality is the same" keeps the cheaper alternatives down.

Do you think another company couldn't make Viagra for less than $15 a pill. 

And you're risking a much more important "item" than your boat in that case!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

pft44 said:


> fyi:
> 
> Sailboat Anchors - Rocna Anchor and CQR Anchor
> 
> ...


You need to take that data with a grain of salt. Ancoralatina was Alain Poiraud who was a direct and fierce competitor to Rocna & Manson. He invented the Spade anchor which is also an excellent anchor. Alain & the Smiths of Rocna battled head to head for years. Any chance Alain had to potentially discredit the Rocna or Manson he did..

There was a bent CQR knock off in the boat yard dumpster a while back. Did not pay attention to the brand..

This was a cheap knock off to a Bruce:


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

SloopJonB said:


> A lot of expensive stuff with a high reputation is only expensive because they can get away with charging high prices. This is especially the case for items that have come off of patent protection.
> 
> While the patent was in place, they were the only game in town and could charge pretty much what they wanted. Afterwards, the attitude of "how do you know if its quality is the same" keeps the cheaper alternatives down.


Please show us even ONE Bruce knock off that is heat treated high tensile cast steel. Just one....

Please show us even one CQR knock off built to the SAME construction quality of a genuine CQR which is drop forged... Just one...

The reason the knock offs are sooooo much cheaper is because they are built cheaper and less strong..

Some of the knock off Bruce anchors are actually brittle cast iron.. I don't know of any that are heat treated high tensile cast steel as the original Bruce was. Peter Bruce refuse to "cheapen" his product to compete so he simply stopped selling the Bruce in small sizes. He let the vultures sell inferior junk if that is what the market wanted...


----------



## pft44 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Rocna*

fyi from West Marine review:

ROCNA ANCHORS Fixed-Shank Scoop Anchors at West Marine

10/17/2011

3.0 
73 lb Rocna By Rum Line II from St. Augustine
Comments about Rocna Anchors Fixed Shank Scoop Anchors:
I got a Rocna 72 lb unit for my 46' sailboat. I have been happy with the performance of the anchor so far, it has been in use for one season (6 month in the Bahamas) I have now received a Product Notice, stating that the metal used in Rocna anchor was produced with steel of a lesser grade then advertised. My problem is that the anchor has been fine in the past but I have not had any extreme conditions for its use. There is a possibility that this Rocna will fail in rough weather conditions.
Although the PRODUCT NOTICE says I can return the Rocna anchor to West Marine for a refund, I am left wondering about the other expenses incurred in the purchasing of the Rocna. Shipping expense was a lot because of the weight. My Anchor launching system had to be altered to accommodate the size, weight and design of the Rocna. Granted it was my choice to do this retrofit to my sailboat but it was done based on the configuration and specs provided to me by West Marine and Rocna. According to their testing, the Rocna was superior to most of the anchors available. 
I must admit I'm very disappointed with this purchase of the Rocna now, as well as West Marine for not doing there due diligence of research on the product. 
I do not know what will rectify this situation.
Do I keep the anchor knowing that the Rocna may let me down at some time in the future? 
Do I change the Rocna for a different brand and eat the expense of changing? &#8230;&#8230;.
Maybe West Marine would retest the Rocna's in question and provide the tolerances to the owners, so we can make an intelligent decision to keep it or return it&#8230;.

Rum Line II
St Augustine

hmmmm.....


----------



## pft44 (Feb 22, 2012)

fyi: from West Marine review which included a photo of "the bent noodle"


http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10001&storeId=11151&partNumber=P005_153_007_004&langId=-1

8/30/2011
(10 of 11 customers found this review helpful)

1.0 
The Rocna shanks bend like noodles!
By BoaterGuru
from Annapolis, MD

Pros
Cons
•	Made in China - weak 
•	Unreliable
Comments about Rocna Anchors Fixed Shank Scoop Anchors:
If you have been following the boating forums, then you have read that Rocna moved their manufacturing from NZ to China a couple of years ago and then began to immediately make their anchors out of a mild steel which is more likely to bend during a side load. Buyer beware!
West Marine sent out a post card to Rocna customers with a notification of this fact. Check their Product Recall web page.Bottom Line No, I would not recommend this to a friend.
Images shared by BoaterGuru
Rocna shanks bend like noodles!

.There is an assumption that 'we' haven't done our research on Rocna, etc. prior to posting a question here. The original question of the OP was and still is:

Has anyone had experience with the Norestar? I added a request for tech data comps if a reference is available. 
Lectures on how much 'we' should spend and on what type or brand of anchor we should buy are irrelevant to the original question.

BTW, a knock off typically refers to an item that imitates the product and the brand name. If I had a Coach handbag, that is not an original from the Coach factory. Same leather, zipper, and "Coach" emblem on the bag and carries the same load. I have a knock-off.
A new brand name/Manufacturer to the anchor spectrum is simply a new brand name, without any other specificity of technical differences to evaluate. "Original" could refer to the first CQR anchor to roll off the assembly line, but is a term better suited to a Degas or Remington....

Thank you


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Buy whatever anchor you like. Just be careful pulling into the marina in case your remould tyres skid when your skimmed Chinese steel brake discs shatter under the heat


----------



## pft44 (Feb 22, 2012)

PaulinVictoria said:


> Buy whatever anchor you like. Just be careful pulling into the marina in case your remould tyres skid when your skimmed Chinese steel brake discs shatter under the heat


Yes, of course, that would be someone pulling and dragging in with a Rocna anchor made in China at 6 x the price of other brands.  Some of us have figured that a china connection is an issue (months ago) when West Marine published an apology for the inferior production steel and their recall of Rocna.


----------



## pyewackette (Apr 2, 2011)

Only in a Capitalist society, which is based on greed, can someone who asks about the quality of a product or service get the answer of price.

Just because someone else's ego forces them to follow the herd, I think wondering if a other market brand might be worth the effort is a good question.

I, too, am looking for an answer to the anchor question. I may get a Norestar, but then again, I may get a used anchor and not really know who the manufacturer is. I have a budget and I am going with what I can afford with research. And if I see something that looks good based on what I have gathered, I am going with it. Not because someone says price is more important because that is what they did. Heck, I know a lot of individuals who don't know anything about a particular subject, but yet spend money so that, they think, others will think they do.

No real data was presented here to specifically say that a Norestar was bad.

However, to Jollymon, this person gave good information for me to go with a CQR. Facts speak the loudest to me. So whatever brand I get, it will be a CQR type anchor.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

pyewackette said:


> Just because someone else's ego forces them to follow the herd, I think wondering if a other market brand might be worth the effort is a good question.


This comment reminded me of a bit I saw an English comic deliver. He was talking about fashion and he said "In my country, we still have fox hunting. The hunters ride horses and have large packs of dogs to chase the fox. At the back of those packs of dogs there is always one dog who has no sense of smell and has no idea why he's there. He's merely following a bunch of a$$holes.

And that's all you need to know about fashion." :laugher


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Only in a Capitalist society, which is based on greed, can someone who asks about the quality of a product or service get the answer of price."
Nyet! Tovarich.

In other states one can still get the answer of price. Why is there so much chicory in my ersatz coffee? Because the Ministry has refused to pay more. Why is there no bread at the bakery? Because the Ministry refuses to pay farmers what it costs to raise wheat for flour.

Nyet! This price answer is sadly spread well beyond capitalism. 

When The State tells you that there is one proper anchor, and you shall buy that anchor, and you shall use that anchor under penalty of arrest and correction, then you still have to worry about price. Because your family may not be able to afford to pay for the bullet used to shoot you, if you are caught using the wrong anchor.

It is being a matter of price, even in a better state.


----------



## pft44 (Feb 22, 2012)

hellosailor said:


> "Only in a Capitalist society, which is based on greed, can someone who asks about the quality of a product or service get the answer of price."
> Nyet! Tovarich.
> 
> In other states one can still get the answer of price. Why is there so much chicory in my ersatz coffee? Because the Ministry has refused to pay more. Why is there no bread at the bakery? Because the Ministry refuses to pay farmers what it costs to raise wheat for flour.
> ...


Ironic that I scroll down to read anchor replies here... and find a link directing me to a site pushing all the sheeple into boycotting free speech. A matter of price again.....??? perhaps I should boycott Sailnet products for their poor judgement in promoting the link instructing me to "stand up against" my Constitutional rights?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

pft44 said:


> ironic that i scroll down to read anchor replies here... And find a link directing me to a site pushing all the sheeple into boycotting free speech. A matter of price again.....??? Perhaps i should boycott sailnet products for their poor judgement in promoting the link instructing me to "stand up against" my constitutional rights?


huh?


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

No capitalism here. Has not been for a long time.


----------



## hooligan6a (Sep 9, 2007)

The Manson is not a copy of the Rocna. It is a much better anchor. Rocna's were good until they started making them in China. Now they sell a knock off of their own anchor.


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

I think the point people were trying to make is

- The 'cheap' anchors are often made of inferior materials, that lead to them shattering/bending

- The catastrophic effort of an anchor losing grip or bending could easily result in a total loss of boat or life, or both - so like hose clamps below the waterline, an anchor is one place you don't want to scrimp on.

- bearing in mind the above two points, the cheap anchors are really really not worth it.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

OK to answer the question asked. Yes, I bought one years back for my 37 cutter. 42 pounder I i think, no problem with it. Used it a couple weeks ago on my 50 ketch. I went to a harbor with a lot of junk on the bottom and didn't want to lose my 55 Lewmar Delta (made in China by the way). The old style anchors set slower need to let them set slowly before hammering them with reverse power. If you want to just drop the hook and jump ship for shore get a new gen anchor. The new gen anchors are better and I will get one eventually, but if you are not going on a major cruise the knock off should be fine. 
That said I'm in fresh water and don't have to put my boat in "harms way". If I were to drag I would just and up on a mud/sand shelf.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

hooligan6a said:


> The Manson is not a copy of the Rocna. It is a much better anchor. Rocna's were good until they started making them in China. Now they sell a knock off of their own anchor.


Both Rocna and Manson are well made anchors.

Rocna is owned by Canada Metal Pacific Ltd, headquartered in B.C. They purchased Rocna a few years ago. They produce a quality product. Their chain is more consistent in quality than Acco chain has been in recent years, in particular their galvanizing. This they know very well as they also own the Martyr zinc brand, the world's leading brand of anodes as well as the only brand that produces both pleasure craft and commercial anodes in all 3 alloys.
http://www.canmet.com/products-services/marine

You can make good quality product anywhere, just as you can make bad quality product anywhere - China doesn't have a monopoly on this.


----------



## Tidedancer (Oct 27, 2019)

I would not buy anything from this company. Bad experience. Does not stand buy their products.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Tidedancer said:


> I would not buy anything from this company. Bad experience. Does not stand buy their products.


Specific details?


----------

